# Do villagers remember you if they move back?



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 21, 2017)

If I had a moved-out villager come back or if I adopt them from the trading plaza, will they remember me and make a point that they moved back?

Thank you


----------



## Daysie (Jun 21, 2017)

No unfortunately they don`t remember you.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 21, 2017)

Darn, I was really hoping they would. ;(  Kid Kat is right where I want to put the cafe, but I don't want to lose him because I like him.


----------



## HHoney (Jun 21, 2017)

Villagers WILL remember you ONLY if your villager moves away to someone's town and then you cycle 16 villagers in your town and then you have the original villagers get into boxes.

The main thing is you have to complete the 16 other villagers moving out.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 21, 2017)

Well, if the villager moves into a friend's town and then moves back into your town, they would. It happened to me with Aurora. It was terrible. She kept giving me her photo.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 21, 2017)

HHoney said:


> Villagers WILL remember you ONLY if your villager moves away to someone's town and then you cycle 16 villagers in your town and then you have the original villagers get into boxes.
> 
> The main thing is you have to complete the 16 other villagers moving out.



So, you're saying that once a villagers moved out, I have to cycle 16 in and out, get the original villager back, and then they'll remember?
That'll take forever! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pyoopi said:


> Well, if the villager moves into a friend's town and then moves back into your town, they would. It happened to me with Aurora. It was terrible. She kept giving me her photo.


Did you have to cycle 16 villagers in and out or sooner?


----------



## HHoney (Jun 21, 2017)

Ably.Saucey said:


> So, you're saying that once a villagers moved out, I have to cycle 16 in and out, get the original villager back, and then they'll remember?
> That'll take forever!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying 
It's a lot of work but for some people it is worth it. It's up to you - just wanted you to know it is possible


----------



## beffa (Jun 21, 2017)

if a villager moves out and you move them back in via amiibo, they don't necessarily remember you but they do make reference to the fact that they 'may have' lived there before.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 21, 2017)

It resets their memory during that cycle.
I know with amiibo cards, I kicked one out with another card, then bought her back the same day and she didn't know me.

WW they remembered you.


----------



## PacV (Jun 21, 2017)

You can always Cycle 16 Villagers with Amiibo Cards. I do that today to recover Kid Cat. I already have him back.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 21, 2017)

I will never use another amiibo card.
They destroyed my town.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 21, 2017)

Sadly they don't but like others have said their are other methods.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 21, 2017)

PacV said:


> You can always Cycle 16 Villagers with Amiibo Cards. I do that today to recover Kid Cat. I already have him back.



I've read that amiibo card villagers are really hard to get out, plus I'm not going to spend $16+ to move a villager out.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 21, 2017)

Ably.Saucey said:


> I've read that amiibo card villagers are really hard to get out, plus I'm not going to spend $16+ to move a villager out.



I think he means let one move in, scan in another to take there place. And tbh its not hard to move them out the regular way. (Most of mine ping if not all and they are scanned in!)


----------



## John Wick (Jun 21, 2017)

Took 5 months for one of my 7 to ping.

5 months of my 3 non-amiibo villagers being the only ones to ever ping, in order too.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 21, 2017)

Yes, but only if they are the exact same villager that moved away from your town. If you get the villager that is in boxes to move to another cartridge, and you get them to move out in that cartridge, you need to do the 16 villager cycle in your original town, and once you do that, make sur eyou have an empty space in your town, and move the same villager in you other cartridge into your original cartridge, and that villager will remember you, If you had really good friendship status with the villager, then you still will. The method is kind of complex.

If you get the villager any other way than that, then they will not remember you. You still have to do the 16 villager cycle unless you gte the villager with your own amiibo card. I'd only recommend you do the above method if you had extremely strong friendship status with the villager.


----------



## Soenatte (Jun 22, 2017)

Actually; if you had the villager before, even if it's not the exact same villager I think the game still makes a point of the fact you had them before? I finally managed to move Stitches back the other week after cycling 16 villagers and on his unboxing day he mentioned that the town and mayor seemed familiar, even though he couldn't place his finger on it. 

Might have sent chills down my spine due to the narrative I have spun around Mayvale in my head.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 22, 2017)

I wish, that would be really cute.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 22, 2017)

No, they don't unfortunately. They act as if you're a completely different person. It's a little sad to be honest, but it makes sense given as you're essentially adopting a completely different villager to the one you had before. (If you choose to not have them held of course, but the point still stands) I know that if you visit a villager that's in your town currently, in a dream though they'll say something about how you seem familiar or something.


----------

